# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Φωτια στο Deutschland!

## Django

http://www.cruiselawnews.com/2010/05...hip-in-norway/

Πριν μερικες ώρες ξέσπασε φωτια στο μηχανοστάσιο του (παποραρου) Deutschland. H φωτια φαινεται να εχεο περιοριστει εκει. 

Κριμα. Οποιος εχει νεοτερα ας ποσταρει.

----------


## Super Jet

πολυ κριμα. ελπιζω ολοι οι επιβατες και το πλοίρωμα να είναι καλα.

----------


## Leo

Λίγα περισσότερα στοιχεία για το περιστατικό σ αυτό το *link*

----------


## Django

Σε αυτό εδώ το link μια φωτογραφία του καπνισμένου Deutschland. Blog της Mirror μεταδίδει  μια ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία που συσχετίζει το εν λόγω πλοίο με το μοιραίο Concorde της Air France.   

:sad:

ΥΓ: Τυχεροί είναι μέσα στην ατυχία τους που πάθαν οτι πάθαν μέρα, σε λιμάνι και μάλιστα σκανδιναβικό.

----------


## BOLCARIB

Περισσότεροι από 600 άνθρωποι εγκατέλειψαν με ασφάλεια το φλεγόμενο γερμανικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο "Ντόϊτσλαντ", που έπλεε στο νορβηγικό φιόρδ Εϊντ, προς το ομώνυμο λιμάνι (περίπου 190 ναυτικά μίλια στα βορειοδυτικά από το Οσλο).
Όπως μετέδωσε το νορβηγικό πρακτορείο "NTB", η φωτιά ξεκίνησε από το μηχανοστάσιο του κρουαζιερόπλοιου. Στο πλοίο, στο οποίο στο μεταξύ έχει σβήσει η φωτιά, έχει παραμείνει τούτη την ώρα το εντελώς αναγκαίο προσωπικό, πρόσθεσε το πρακτορείο.

video: http://www.vg.no/nyheter/innenriks/a...artid=10007143

----------


## stratoscy

Υπάρχουν νεότερα για το άτυχο βαπόρι...

http://maritimematters.com/2010/05/mv-deutschland-fire/

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Σε αυτό εδώ το link μια φωτογραφία του καπνισμένου Deutschland. Blog της Mirror μεταδίδει μια ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία που συσχετίζει το εν λόγω πλοίο με το μοιραίο Concorde της Air France. 
> 
> :sad:
> 
> ΥΓ: Τυχεροί είναι μέσα στην ατυχία τους που πάθαν οτι πάθαν μέρα, σε λιμάνι και μάλιστα σκανδιναβικό.


Όπως έγραφα και εγώ στο θέμα του Deutschland: 
"Αυτό είναι καράβι παρόλο που ναυπηγήθηκε το 1998. Με ναυτικές γραμμές και σωστές αναλογίες χωρίς να θυμίζει πολυκατοικία. Και μία θλιβερή ανάμνηση: ήταν το πλοίο στο οποίο θα επιβιβαζόντουσαν οι Γερμανοί επιβάτες του μοιραίου Concorde που συνετρίβη στο Παρίσι το 2000."

----------


## Django

Συγγνωμη για την αναμετάδωση της πληροφορίας, δεν παρακολουθούσα το θέμα του καραβιού.

----------


## lostromos

Επιτυχής ήταν η επιχείρηση εκκένωσης κρουαζιερόπλοιου που τυλιχθηκε στις φλόγες στα ανοικτά του λιμανιού Εϊντ, στη Νορβηγία, περίπου 190 ναυτικά μίλια στα βορειοδυτικά του Οσλο. 
Όπως μετέδωσε το νορβηγικό πρακτορείο Εϊντ, περισσότεροι από 600 άνθρωποι εγκατέλειψαν με ασφάλεια το φλεγόμενο γερμανικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο «Ντόιτσλαντ», που έπλεε στο νορβηγικό φιόρδ Εϊντ, προς το ομώνυμο λιμάνι.
Σύμφωνα με το ίδιο πρακτορείο, η φωτιά ξεκίνησε από το μηχανοστάσιο του κρουαζιερόπλοιου.
Η φωτιά κατεσβέσθη και άμεσα άρχισε η προσπάθεια να καταπλεύσει το πλοιο, με ελάχιστο πλήρωμα, στο Αμβούργο. 

Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική online 26/5/10

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία φωτογραφία της πυρκαγιάς του όμορφου κρουαζιερόπλοιου που ευτυχώς δεν επεκτάθηκε στους χώρους των επιβατών



πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------

